# Fountain of Youth In Retirement



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2012)

Thought on the positive effects of retirement...



> *Finding the Fountain of Youth
> in Retirement*
> 
> NOVEMBER 2009—A rough economy has forced many people to postpone retirement. But there’s a good reason to keep your eye on the prize: You may feel years younger than you do now.
> ...


----------

